# 3DTV's - Worth It?



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking at getting a new TV for an Extension we are having built.

The room will be a Family room/Kitchen. The Sofa area will be approx 4.5m away from the TV and the room will be very light (3m span of doors + 2 sky lights).

So the TV's I've looked at are mainly from LG (not keen on Samsungs but open to anything really) Budget: upto £600

I'm thinking 3DTV is a bit pointless at that distance on a screen size of maximum 47" (the wall space it's going on is limited)

Smart TV with Wifi is important because we watch a lot through Amazon Instant.

I've looked at these TV's, if anyone can recommend anything else I should look at that would be great.

http://www.cramptonandmoore.co.uk/lg-47lb580v-47-full-hd-smart-tv-with-ips-panel.html

http://www.cramptonandmoore.co.uk/lg-42la690v-42-3d-smart-led-tv.html

http://www.cramptonandmoore.co.uk/lg-42lb650v-42-smart-tv-with-webos.html

http://www.appliancesdirect.co.uk/p/tx-42as600b/panasonic-tx42as600b-42-inch-smart-led-tv?refsource=APadwords&crtag=AP&gclid=CMfItJL2374CFZMQtAodbm4Acw


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

You will tend to get more for your cash with LG but each brand has things its products are better at.

3D is worth it on big big screens, if you're not fussed then don't mull on it, 3D is just a built in gimmick on a lot of models now just like smart features etc.

The 47" LG looks a good buy, what about this one? http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd...tx-50as500b-smart-50-led-tv-22074707-pdt.html


----------



## Chrome Dome (Feb 26, 2014)

3D is a bit of a gimmick in my opinion, we watched a couple of things then the glasses went in a drawer never to reappear. I would concentrate on getting the best refresh rate you can afford and with everything going towards digital files from various sources, make sure it can handle lots of different file formats.
Sound is notoriously poor on slimmer tv's so you might want to leave some budget for a soundbar or surround sound system, sometimes good deals to be had by purchasing together.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

i bought a 51" Samsung TV 2 years ago, active 3d, got all the glasses and....... used it 3 times to watch 3D lol

good if you into it and will watch 3D

3D suits the cinema only imo


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can't see the technology lasting for home tv's


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Xploit said:


> You will tend to get more for your cash with LG but each brand has things its products are better at.
> 
> 3D is worth it on big big screens, if you're not fussed then don't mull on it, 3D is just a built in gimmick on a lot of models now just like smart features etc.
> 
> The 47" LG looks a good buy, what about this one? http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd...tx-50as500b-smart-50-led-tv-22074707-pdt.html


Think I'll not bother with 3D then.

The 50" may be just too big, the panel is fitting between a wall and a door for layout purposes I've only got a 1.1m width. Would be ok on the other side but then the corner sofa wouldn't work lol.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't look a bad deal (no in built wifi though) and not sure how good the smart features are.

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd-blu-ray/televisions/large-screen-tvs-32-and-over/toshiba-48l3451db-smart-48-led-tv-with-sbk1-3d-soundbar-10010468-pdt.html#longDesc


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a Toshiba, it's a couple of years old so not that model but with the optional wifi adaptor it's stable and doesn't drop out at all, was only £20 to add it. Takes a few seconds before it's all going and ready to use the smart features after it's turned on. The iplayer picture is pretty good and doesn't lag on our connection even in HD, however we have had the occaisional issue with the built in iplayer in that it hasn't updated properly. Shows out of date programs and selecting a different category it keeps showing the last, ie selecting comedy then sports it will continue showing comedy programs.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I have a Toshiba, it's a couple of years old so not that model but with the optional wifi adaptor it's stable and doesn't drop out at all, was only £20 to add it. Takes a few seconds before it's all going and ready to use the smart features after it's turned on. The iplayer picture is pretty good and doesn't lag on our connection even in HD, however we have had the occaisional issue with the built in iplayer in that it hasn't updated properly. Shows out of date programs and selecting a different category it keeps showing the last, ie selecting comedy then sports it will continue showing comedy programs.


Can you get the Amazon Instant Video app on Toshiba models?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Not on my version. I get youtube, iplayer, a USB media player, and a network media player. I also get Toshiba Places which I think is different for all models,that has some video on demand stuff but not amazon, some music on demand, Facebook for some reason and a few other things.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I've had a 3D TV (passive) for a couple of years now and haven't watched a 3D film in the last year even though I have easy access to practically any of them.

Some films are worth it (avatar for eg) but I prefer 2D now tbh.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Think I may plump with the LG 47" non 3D from Crampton and Moore, seems a good deal for under 500 for a 2014 model, comes with £100 worth of Now TV vouchers too which will come in handy.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Friends have 3D TV's and for the kids, now and then, its used in 3D. 90+% of the time, its normal 2D programs. Personally I'd rather have a nice looking 2D TV with good quality picture than possibly compromise on a 3D TV for the same budget.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

3D doesn't appeal to me at all. I'd rather get the best picture quality for my money.
Not interested in syncing facebook updates, posting to Twitter or unwillingly submitting "anonymous" useage statistics (Google the LG tv that phones home to tell them what you're doing with it).
Just a telly, to watch telly. Not that we get much of any interest.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I usually just look at www.trustedreviews.com and find a good one on there. I do like LG though.

Looks good.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/sony-kdl-40w605b_TV_review


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

In my opinion, it is still early for 3D Tv at home. There are hardly any good 3D movies at all available on bluray or other 3d source. I haven't watched more than five or six movies on my tv for the past year.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've barely used 3D on my tv. Just really for the odd bluray and that's about it.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

This is a good deal under 500 from Argos of all places.

Latest WebOs too from LG so their newest operating system but only 42", Will 42" be too small from 4.5m (approx 14ft) away?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2275242.htm#pdpFullProductInformation

Edit: Just found this on Bluray Forum

For DVD (480) source (red line), recommended farthest sitting distance to see full resolution for each screen size is..

20 inch TV= 7 feet
26 inch TV= 9 feet
30 inch TV= 10.5 feet
34 inch TV= 12 feet
40 inch TV= 14 feet
50 inch TV= 17.5 feet
60 inch TV= 21 feet.

For 720 HD sources (dark green line), recommended farthest sitting distance to see full resolution for each screen size is..

20 inch TV= 4 feet
26 inch TV= 5 feet
30 inch TV= 6 feet
34 inch TV= 6.7 feet
40 inch TV= 8 feet
50 inch TV= 10 feet
60 inch TV= 12 feet

For 1080 HD sources (lite green line), the recommended farthest sitting distance to see full resolution for each screen size is..

20 inch TV= 2.8 feet
26 inch TV= 3.5 feet
30 inch TV= 4 feet
34 inch TV= 4.5 feet
40 inch TV= 5.3 feet
50 inch TV= 6.5 feet
60 inch TV= 8 feet .

Balls, I need a 60"+ TV according to them...Think I'll have to go 47" as that's the max the positioning will allow with the layout.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

This is from the Toshiba website


> Individual preferences may differ, but to find the best viewing distance we recommend starting with industry standards, which call for multiplying the TV screen size by 1.2 (min distance) and 1.9 (max distance). Then divide the result by 12 to get the right number of feet. For instance, the best distance for a 55" set would be approximately 5.45, or about 5.5 feet.


I use a 40" and sit just over the maximum recommended distance away using this guide, I do sometimes wish the TV was bigger.

Edit, looks like you found a similar table to the one I've found, the graph I've got says you just sneak into being worth it for 720p resolution


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Not worth it and will surely end up being cast aside by manufacturers in exchange for 4k.


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

You could skip the smart features on the TV and use a chrome tv plugin to help with budget. We have never used 3D on our TV, glasses way to expensive and wearing glasses ontop of my normal ones ain't great


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Poohbore said:


> You could skip the smart features on the TV and use a chrome tv plugin to help with budget. We have never used 3D on our TV, glasses way to expensive and wearing glasses ontop of my normal ones ain't great


I forgot all about that! I use glasses for TV, so a deffo no no on the 3DTV front.

Will Chrome throw Now TV and Amazon Prime?

or will Miracast do that job?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've only ever watched TT: Closer to the Edge at home in 3D but it was worth it for that


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Poohbore said:


> You could skip the smart features on the TV and use a chrome tv plugin to help with budget. We have never used 3D on our TV, glasses way to expensive and wearing glasses ontop of my normal ones ain't great


Passive glasses weigh nothing and are a couple of £ each. Don't confuse them with the heavy expensive active ones.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

ardandy said:


> I usually just look at www.trustedreviews.com and find a good one on there. I do like LG though.


LG do use cheap components though, you only have to take of the back cover to see. Samwha caps, image processor with no airflow, no name chokes etc. There's no denying an LG TV will need repair before a quality TV set.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

SteveyG said:


> LG do use cheap components though, you only have to take of the back cover to see. Samwha caps, image processor with no airflow, no name chokes etc. There's no denying an LG TV will need repair before a quality TV set.


If you get 5 years out of a 500quid TV though it's ready for the scrap heap the way technology moves on.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> If you get 5 years out of a 500quid TV though it's ready for the scrap heap the way technology moves on.


Not really. If it still displays a perfect picture what more do you need? I toyed with the idea of buying a new TV for the lounge but it is still better PQ than a new one we bought for the bedroom. 7 years on, I've still not seen a better display other than 4K sets.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

NOPE...

A lot of the population actually get eye strain.

Son has to wear glasses for watching tv and he cannot watch any 3D movie etc as its simply to much of a strain.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

If you do some web searches, you will see plenty of evidence that TV broadcasters around the world are starting to drop 3d broadcasting because the viewing figures just aren't there.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a 47" 3D LCD TV and the 3D feature was just a novelty included in a TV which was the size and spec that I wanted at the time. 

I only bought a 3D Bluray player when my first non-3D one packed up and they're now quite cheap. (Sony one for £70ish).

Don't get me wrong, movies like Dredd, Pacific Rim, Avatar etc look amazing in 3D and dare I say are enhanced by it but it's a novelty. 

If the TV you're looking at has the spec you want and 3D, bonus but I wouldn't go out of my way for one. 

Oh and if you go for Passive 3D you can half inch the glasses from the cinema and they work! (Good if you have agents of destruction known as children! haha)


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Went for this in the end:

LG42LB630V.

Latest WebOS operating system, was going to get it from Argos for £499 which was cheaper than anywhere by £50 but then Today it's on Groupon for £399!

That's cheap!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Got few mates with 3D and not one of them uses the 3D anymore, all have said total gimmick and waste of money.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Darlofan said:


> Got few mates with 3D and not one of them uses the 3D anymore, all have said total gimmick and waste of money.


Yeah that's the reason I dropped it from the requirements I needed.

I wear glasses too for TV so not ideal for 3D.

Most important to me are the smart features, so I don't have to have any extra boxes and extra controls, just a TV on a wall...simple (the Mrs has to use it Haha)


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Plex is awesome on smarttv's too.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ardandy said:


> Plex is awesome on smarttv's too.


What does plex do? I hear of it a lot but never actually understood what it is and what it does.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Install plex server on a pc with your content on (films, tv etc) and you can watch it on any device running plex. Apple, Android, Windows, smart tvs etc. 

Also work over the internet.


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

One caveat for Plex, if you have a media library with inconsistent naming, hard to find stuff :/

So if you have 2TB of movies/anime, need to rename EVERYTHING to a common naming structure >.>
Am about 10% in...


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> Got few mates with 3D and not one of them uses the 3D anymore, all have said total gimmick and waste of money.


I am also one of them who just bought 3D tv because just of TV advertisement. It's even not feel 50% how they advertise in commercials. Total waste of money.3d is still under development.


----------

